# Scared to ask a question in class?



## SooYoung (Oct 7, 2010)

Is anyone else like this?

I usually don't understand a lot of things during class, it's probably the main reason why I fail exams. I hesitate a lot, meaning there is no way I'll raise my hand to ask a question.

There is also class participation that some teacher want. I don't want to know my grades when the teacher is done correcting, because I fail at everything. I have no confidence, having _no one_ to talk to makes it worse. I try to understand things myself for hours at home and in class but I can't do it. I feel so dumb.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

that's sad. I rarely ask questions in class, even when I am unsure about something. You're not dumb because you don't understand something. And the fact that you have classes in another language is hard. I just hope that you can find a way to make things better and turn it around. If you need help, I'm always here.


----------



## ksju (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the exact same problem. I've found that it's easier if you stay in the classroom until it clears out and then have a one on one conversation with the teacher, or go the teacher's office hours, just to avoid the stress of talking in front of a big group of people.


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

Thankfully our university's profs have personal emails.. which you can use to ask qs about. We had that in HS too but barely anyone used it.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I have more trouble if it's a class situation where the teacher is asking for your opinions on things. I feel strongly about my opinions, but it makes me very nervous to share them with the entire class. At least asking a question about the material isn't personal.


----------



## 52677747 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the same problem you are having, you are not alone. Ask the questions, forget what people think about you, they are ignorant people.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I've yet to ask a question in my colleg algebra course and half of it I don't understand.


----------



## rodolfato10 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Sometimes it happens*

They are days that i feel like i have more energy to paticipate in class.Lately, i have been expeinced the same situation in class.Only in one class,before the class starts i tell myself that it is going to be diferrent,but once there, the feelings and the heart pumping comes back.At the end of the class i feel drained. I want to pu an end to this. What can we do about it.


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

yup!

that goes for answering them as well


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

A lot of times I would spend so much time trying to get up the courage to ask a question that the class/teacher would have moved on to a different topic by the time I felt I had got the courage to raise my hand and ask.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 25, 2010)

I definitely feel the way you do sometimes. But I tend to get more anxious when I need to answer question rather than asking one, especially if it involves me having to voice my opinion.

Talking to your teacher after class or emailing them, if the option is there, are both good alternatives to asking in class.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm sorry you're feeling this way.  Being afraid to raise my hand (at your age actually) was the first symptom I ever had before my anxiety got worse. Anyway, I understand feeling less than adequate and frustrated because you're limited with the help available. In university it can be even harder to seek help if the class has a few hundred students. In fact, my professors often couldn't offer help and just gave you the email to a tutor. This got better with upper year courses since the classes are smaller and the profs often like their jobs. 

I agree that talking to your teacher is the best idea. Just explain that raising your hand makes you nervous but you really want to do well and want to look into extra help when the classmates aren't around. Just see what he/she says. Participation is hard to get around when you earn marks that way but I found some are willing to take short papers instead.


----------



## MeggieGirl (Jul 8, 2011)

I am the exact same way. It is the reason I am almost failing math. I want to ask a question yet I can't seem to. One day I stayed after class and the teacher brought up my lack of asking questions. I kept saying I just didn't like to ask question because at the moment no one knows about my SA. This means he now thinks I am just a lazy person who doesn't want to ask questions...great. If you can,tell a teacher. They might be more understanding.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I dont think I have raised my hand in a classroom since 6th grade.


----------

